# اجعل جها زك كالصاروخ بثلاث كلمات



## مورا مارون (20 نوفمبر 2009)

اليكم هذه الطريقة والتي تجعل تركيز الذاكره بالكامل على البرنامج الذي تعمل عليه مما يجعل الجهاز في منتهى السرعة . 

وهي كالتالي : 

ابدا start 

من قائمة تشغيل Run 

نفذ هذا الامر 
system.ini 

وتبحث حتى تجد السطرالمكتوب به التالى:- 363enh 

تضيف تحت هذا السطر السطرين التاليه او قم بنسخ ولصق هذا الجزء 

LoadLocalHigh=1 
ConservativeSwaPfileUsage=1 

وتحفظ بعد ذلك 

فائدت الامرالاول تجعل تركيز الذاكرة على البرنامج الذي تعمل عليه . 

والامر الثاني وهو لسرعه تنقل الملفات في وندوز .


----------



## just member (20 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا كتير يا مورا


----------



## marmora jesus (20 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسي ليكي كتير مورا
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## روما98 (20 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا مورا اوىىىىىىىىىىىى

والرب يباركك ويفرح قلبك

فعلا الكمبيوتر عندى بقى اسرع كتير

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (20 نوفمبر 2009)

نورتواااا   يا حبايبي  
الرب يباركم ​


----------



## النهيسى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا

للنصيحه الجميله

الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 نوفمبر 2009)

جميل يا مورا 
ميررررررسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (21 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا  يا مورا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## totty (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*بس انا مش لاقيت 363enh

لاقيت

386enh

تنفع ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 نوفمبر 2009)

ايوا تنفع يا توتا





​


----------



## totty (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*تـــــــــمام يا حبيبتى

مــــــــــيرسى*​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 نوفمبر 2009)

​


----------



## john2 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا كتير ليكى يا مورا 
و ربنا يحافظ عليكى​*


----------



## مورا مارون (6 ديسمبر 2009)

تانكيووووووو
​


----------



## marcelino (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*تمام*

*ثانكس*​


----------



## الروح النارى (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> اليكم هذه الطريقة والتي تجعل تركيز الذاكره بالكامل على البرنامج الذي تعمل عليه مما يجعل الجهاز في منتهى السرعة .


 
*شكراً كتير قوى يا مورة على المعلومة دى*
*و أحنا فى أنتظار المزيد المفيد*​
*فين رد اللى نفذوا الأوامر و ايه حصل معاهم*
*أنا خايف الجهاز يصبح كالصاروخ وينفجر علشان ده تعديل جزء أساسى فى driver cache موجود فى الويندز *

:Turtle_Dove: :give_rose :Turtle_Dove_2:​


----------



## مورا مارون (6 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههه  لا م تخفش انا عملتوا ومية مية 

شكرااا   لمشاركتك وردودك
​


----------



## الروح النارى (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> هههههههههههههههه لا م تخفش انا عملتوا ومية مية ​
> 
> 
> شكرااا لمشاركتك وردودك​


 
*لاشكر على واجب يا مورة *

*ههههههههههه تجنننننننن*


*بس الموضوع انتى صاحبته ... برده فين رد اللى جربوه*


*برده خايف ... أنا كده بوجه الذاكرة على البرنامج اللى المفتوح يعنى برنامج واحد *

*طيب لو فتحت برامج تانيه يحصل معاه أيه ؟؟؟ !!!*



:s::11_9_10[1]:​


----------



## مورا مارون (8 ديسمبر 2009)

يا واد يا لمض خلاص 
انا بقولك مية مية 

غمض عنيك وخلاص 
​


----------



## الروح النارى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> يا واد يا لمض خلاص ​
> 
> انا بقولك مية مية ​
> غمض عنيك وخلاص ​


 
*أزيك يا موووورا*​ 
*غمضت عنيا ... ونفذت الأوامر*​ 
*أشكر ربى يسوع المسيح من كل قلبى*​ 
*اللى حصل معاى بعد كتابة الأوامر قفلت الجهاز وبعد فتحه *
*ظهرت شاشه زرقه انه فيه مشكله*
*أقفلت الجهاز وفتحته تانى والحمد لله شغال ميه ميه وأيه كمان النت أسرع*​ 
:018A1D~146::786wl:​


----------



## مورا مارون (8 ديسمبر 2009)

ايوااا كده مبروووووك 
​


----------



## john2 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكلرا يا مورا على تعبك *
*ده انتى خلصتى مشكلة بطئ الجهاز*​


----------



## مورا مارون (10 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههه

شفت بقا هات حق الاختراع

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## elamer1000 (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرا كتيررررررررر
بس انا عندى السطر ده
[386enh]
عادى ولا أيه
شكرا


----------



## سامح روماني2 (27 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرا محبوب الرب


----------



## داود 2010 (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## ضحكة طفل (6 مارس 2010)

يارب سلام
شكرا كتير
للمعلومه الجميله دي
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## مورا مارون (10 مارس 2010)




----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 أبريل 2010)

*مرسي خالص يا مورا
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## حمورابي (10 أبريل 2010)

*شـــُكراً جَزِيلاً *


----------



## govany shenoda (19 مايو 2010)

انا مش لقيت run اعمل ايه


----------



## govany shenoda (19 مايو 2010)

ممكن الرد السريع


----------

